# DIN A4 Drucken vb.net



## werner_sg (4. Juli 2021)

Hallo
ich stehe vor dem Problem das ich den Inhalt einer Form auf DIN A4 drucken müsste

Alle zu findenden Anleitungen verweisen auf den Druck eines Screenshots, da eine DINA4 Seite nicht ganz auf dem Display angezeigt wird fehlt natürlich ein Teil.

Es sollte doch möglich sein irgendwie den ganzen inhalt der designer datei zu drucken mit den dort angegebenen Positionen, oder irgendwas anderes aber ohne den Weg über den Screenshot welcher alles andere als ideal ist.

Wer kann weiterhelfen


----------



## Spyke (6. Juli 2021)

Falls die Möglichkeit besteht auch dritt Componenten einzusetzen/zu kaufen würd dies empfehlen, Druck ist immer sone Sache.
Ich arbeite zum Beispiel da noch mit dem alten C1PrintDocument (heißt jetzt glaube C1Report bei denen, haben aber glaube ihre Componenten nochmals umgebaut weshalb ich aktuell dazu nixs näher sagen kann)


----------

